# Are we ment to be even though it hurts



## mummyof2

My H is alway hurting me by talking to others girl txt email and now a dating site... but everytime we split i end up pregnant and to me this is a sign from god but my H hurts my heart so much and im starting to feel so far from god aswel i feel like he has some what left me ( or i left) i feel so lost help


----------



## that_girl

No one just ends up pregnant.

You are sleeping with a man who intentionally betrays you. 

If he's seeking out other women, are you two really together?


----------



## mummyof2

that_girl said:


> No one just ends up pregnant.
> 
> You are sleeping with a man who intentionally betrays you.
> 
> If he's seeking out other women, are you two really together?


Well hes my husband so yes we are together... and we have been together years and the only 2 times we split up i have found out i was pregnant a few weeks later which brings us back together


----------



## COGypsy

mummyof2 said:


> Well hes my husband so yes we are together... and we have been together years and the only 2 times we split up i have found out i was pregnant a few weeks later which brings us back together


So he's dating, but because he's your husband that means you're "together"? If you didn't have that piece of paper on file at the courthouse, what would you do? Frankly, it sounds to me like your husband is a guy that will take sex where he can find it, and he spends a lot of time trying to find it. 

God doesn't make people pregnant. Unprotected sex when you're ovulating makes you pregnant. If the only reason you've gotten back together is because he got you pregnant, then I'd say it's not "meant to be", it's two people doing what you're supposed to do when you get pregnant.


----------



## cb45

mummyof2 said:


> My H is alway hurting me by talking to others girl txt email and now a dating site... but everytime we split i end up pregnant and to me this is a sign from god but my H hurts my heart so much and im starting to feel so far from god aswel i feel like he has some what left me ( or i left) i feel so lost help





mummyof2 said:


> Well hes my husband so yes we are together... and we have been together years and the only 2 times we split up i have found out i was pregnant a few weeks later which brings us back together


these two parag's/quotes display a whole 'nother level of "renewing one's mind" to bare.

sheeeeesh.......


----------



## mummyof2

sorry cb45 i dont get where your coming from can you dumb it down abit please:smthumbup:


----------



## cb45

nevermind.

you dont wanna know; for it is non-edifying, to say the least.

Let me advise this tho'; better for u to LISTEN/Read, then 
understand what u read, then APPLY what u understand to yer
situation so as to get a different outcome than your own
"thinking" has gotten u thus far.

dont just come here to "spew" forth nonsensical thinking which
got you into the predicament u're in, in the 1st place.

apply the sound advice others here are offering for free.


----------



## that_girl

mummyof2 said:


> Well hes my husband so yes we are together... and we have been together years and the only 2 times we split up i have found out i was pregnant a few weeks later which brings us back together


But no one just "ends up" pregnant. You chose to have sex without birth control. Then pregnancy happens. It's a choice, not something that just "happens".


----------

